# mobility vehicle



## jimjam30 (Apr 20, 2008)

my wife and i are moving to nerja area in november,i have a mobility car and i have been told i can take the car with me for the 2 years i still have left on the contract but only if i dont have to register the car in spain,i have read the othr posts but i was wandering if because my car was mobility would i be excused from registering,any help appreciated


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

jimjam30 said:


> my wife and i are moving to nerja area in november,i have a mobility car and i have been told i can take the car with me for the 2 years i still have left on the contract but only if i dont have to register the car in spain,i have read the othr posts but i was wandering if because my car was mobility would i be excused from registering,any help appreciated


Hi jimjam and welcome

hmmmmmmmm a tricky one that , lets hope someone who knows comes along to advise .


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jimjam30 said:


> my wife and i are moving to nerja area in november,i have a mobility car and i have been told i can take the car with me for the 2 years i still have left on the contract but only if i dont have to register the car in spain,i have read the othr posts but i was wandering if because my car was mobility would i be excused from registering,any help appreciated


I'm afraid it is a foreign registered vehicle, and as such it has to be matriculated onto spanish plates when you come over here.


----------



## jimjam30 (Apr 20, 2008)

*mobility car*



Stravinsky said:


> I'm afraid it is a foreign registered vehicle, and as such it has to be matriculated onto spanish plates when you come over here.


thanks very much for your answer, i will just have to use it for the journey over ( bringing the dog ) and hand it back in to the uk within the time allowed as i dont want to start of on a bad footing by trying to dodge the laws of a country where i am going to be living,is it 30 or 60 days i have ?.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jimjam30 said:


> thanks very much for your answer, i will just have to use it for the journey over ( bringing the dog ) and hand it back in to the uk within the time allowed as i dont want to start of on a bad footing by trying to dodge the laws of a country where i am going to be living,is it 30 or 60 days i have ?.


I think its 60 now ....... But i'm going to send you a pm because I cant tell you what I want to tell you on an open forum


----------



## Peter & Fiona (Apr 24, 2008)

We are bringing our UK Car over there to Spain, but are coming back to the uk for October & November. Does anyone know how long we can drive the car in the UK on Spanish Plates?

Thanks


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi,
Judging by the amount of eastern european plates around in Scotland.......I don't think it matters.....we have had quite a few in our small village for a couple of years now.....it also seems it doesn't matter if you have tax or not ???
And speaking to a local policeman, they leave them to it because it costs too much to get them interpreters and polish speaking lawyers etc......!
Something really needs to be done about it quite frankly !

We also get lots of tourists from Germany, Spain & Italy and they tour around for months........how legal it is I don't know, but there are lots so it might very well be ok for you for a couple of months.


----------



## Peter & Fiona (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi - That's interesting...I better find out for sure.

Thanks


----------

